# Carrot Blueberry Muffins



## Piccolina (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a quick and relatively healthy recipe that I invented about 3 years ago. The blueberries come from the yoghurt, but you could certainly add some fresh or frozen ones in as well. The yoghurt can be switched with soy yoghurt if you prefer 
*


Jessica’s Carrot Blueberry Muffins*



1 cup grated, peeled carrots

1 small (175 gram) “cup” of blueberry yoghurt

¼ cup olive oil

5 tbsp liquid egg whites

1 ½ cup unbleached, all purpose flour 

¾ cup white sugar

1 tsp baking soda

1 1/2 tsp baking powder

1 tsp vanilla extract

1 ½ tsp ground ginger powder

¼ tsp salt (can be omitted)



*Directions:*

Combine all the wet ingredients in a large bowl and mix well; coating the carrots thoroughly. Combine and sift all the dry ingredients together, stir into the wet ingredients. Mix well, but do not over stir as this can result in chewy muffins. Bake at 350º for about 13-18 minutes, in paper cup lined muffin tins. The muffins are done when a tooth pick inserted into the centre comes out clean, and the tops are slightly golden. Store in an airtight container for up to 4 days, or alternatively they can be frozen and kept for about 2 months. Enjoy!



Makes 12-15 muffins


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Jessica.  These sound yummy!


----------



## Erik (Mar 23, 2005)

Definitely sounds yummy...going to have try them out.


----------

